# Bacterial conjunctivitis



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

Well I'll be darned. Archer has got bacterial conjunctivitis in both eyes. Now we have to put ointment in for like 7 days 2-3 x a day! My gosh he is going to love us after this. 

The vet said it's actually pretty unusual. And that he has very minor entropion, which could contribute. Hard to say why at this point. Anyone else have experience with these problems?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Nope. I had it with a cat and both kids, but not my dog!  Always something new!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

When Leo was around 4 months old he developed bacterial conjunctivitis in both eyes. The first medicine prescribed wasn't having much effect after three or so days so I asked the vet for a different medicine which worked to clear his eyes within a couple of days. At that time I was feeding Fromm. The eye infection recurred a couple more times over the next couple of months until I switched him to raw. First to Ziwipeak, then Primal and finally Honest a Kitchen. He has not had another eye infection since switching to raw. Coincidence, who knows? Leo just hasn't had another eye infection.


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

How is it contracted?


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Pinkeye, also called conjunctivitis, is redness and inflammation of the clear membranes covering the whites of the eyes and the membranes on the inner part of the eyelids. It is most often caused by a virus or by a bacterial infection, although allergies, chemical agents, and underlying diseases can also play a role.


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

Well supposedly this one is due to bacteria. It does seem to be responding quickly to the ointment. Archer is still on Acana Kibble. I have been switching the particular type of kibble a bit as he seems to lose interest in it towards the end of a bag. I'm hoping this eye infection could just be the result of his surgery and the fact I have been lapsing on grooming around his eyes lately since I have been busy fighting the mats. But if he gets another ear infection or eye infection after this is cleared up I may consider switching his diet to raw or something else. I decided early on I would do kibble until or unless he had a problem that couldn't be figured out by some other means... and also during puppyhood, I wanted to be extra sure to be giving him something properly balanced with the correct calcium/protein etc.


----------

